# psp slim and lite



## punjabi.boy1985 (Oct 23, 2008)

Hi friends, 
    I'm robin from jallandhar, I purchased a psp on 28-9-08 from SONY WORLD for Rs.8500/- + Rs.1750 mmc (8gb) + 150 cover + 350 earphones . Then I asked for game umd they say starting from Rs 700..... I thougt i should wait for some time to collect money for 
Games. Then next day I visited the Central Town (Known as the hackers' town) they told me that I've to install software in my console for 100 and then games will be added in memory stick for only Rs.50 each and I agree for that . And u guys don't believ i carry about 12 games in my console. As above review I often continue to play in toilet too. Hehe. Its a nice,no very nice,no awesome gaming console. Thanks to the game hackers. 

Very high color and pixel definition.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 23, 2008)

^^  lol... congrats for ur new PSP and also congrats tat u found out soon enough tat games can be put into the mem stick (W'out the need of buying costly UMDs) ... 

btw u can use this thread ----> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=91179
for ur discussions (legal ones though) 

The so called s/w tat u got intalled onto ur PSP for Rs.100/- is knwn as CFW (Custom Firmware) and the process of installing this into ur console is known as Modding, so infact u got ur PSP modded.. 
-------------------
btw, that 8 GB mms is it MSPD (memory stick pro duo) ?? and from sony ?? or sandisk ?? tat price looks good, and wat earphones u got with it ??? those custom earphones for PSP (with a remote/volume control) ??

I recommend u to get CREATIVE's EP 630 earphones for Rs.650/- if u wanna truly enjoy the hearing delite of ur console.. believe me u will jus throw away ur Rs.350/- sumthing earphones (well not really, as tat wud be dumb..lol..) after using the EP 630 ones 
-------------------------

U got 12 games !! gr8, but i hv got 55 games of PSP and 1GB+2GB+4GB+4GB of mem stick  beat that..  muaaahahahahaha
--------------------------


Cheers n e-peace...


----------

